# 2013 hunting season



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Just want to see if anyone has had better luck than me so far this season?
This happened the second weekend of the Utah archery hunt, the mud was about like grease and the shoulder gave way under the weight of my truck. I had 2 trucks hooked to me and they couldn't get me back up.








This big boy pulled me right back up though








I've been battling the rain since the that weekend and haven't seen anything, regular season is now over so I'll be chasing deer and elk on the extended archery and I also have a rifle cow elk tag. I'm hoping to fill the freezers before everything wraps up. Good luck to everyone and be safe


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ouch!!!!!!!! Hope your season ends with better luck.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's no way to get started on a hunting weekend, hopefully the tow truck driver was kind to you..............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Parking lessons from Chris Miller ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

The owner of that tow company is actually a good family friend, I paid for enough diesel to get that rig up and back and he called it good. Could've cost me alot more, especially if my truck had taken the 300 foot trip to the bottom of the canyon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you, always helps to have friends in the right places........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know a guy who could sympathize with you on one hand and tell you that ain't nothin' on the other


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Mine was nothing compared to that, that looks like it took some major recovery work to get out


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ouch on the pocket book, and ouch from the wife, lol. That truck looks newish, well the good side.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

After something like this, you just look at your friends and say, Well, at least all the bad stuff is done for the season, lets go hunt.


----------

